# What do you put in your ramen?



## Lugaru (Oct 5, 2005)

You know... instant noodles. 

My favorites:

Using not that much water, frying the noodles with frozen veggies, a diced chinese sausage and curry powder. 

Making the soup regularly, keeping the heat real high and crack and egg in. Maybe a little soysauce and hotsauce. 

Put cheese sandwich in a bowl, pour instant soup on top. Gooeylicious!


----------



## licia (Oct 5, 2005)

I've never had them.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't eat them very often... once a year maybe.  But, my son loves them.  He opens a small can of peas and a can of corn and throws those in.  He also takes out most of the broth.  It's just toooo salty.


----------



## Constance (Oct 5, 2005)

My grandson practically lives off them. He dumps off most of the water and eats them plain. 
I've made some very good casseroles with them...and you sure can't beat the price.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 5, 2005)

If I've got a small amount of a clear soup left over, eg cock a leekie - I just pour it over the ramen noodles for a satisfying lunch snack.

I also like to use them in stir fries.


----------



## htc (Oct 5, 2005)

I poach an egg in the soup once the noodles are almost done. Also have been known to put chinese chives, tomato & shrimp. If I have a Vietnamese meat patty, I'll cut a piece of that into it too. Once done, sometimes I put a dash of red wine vinegar & hot sauce before serving.

Though I'm a ramen snob, I never eat the stuff you get at costco or the local grocery store (the orange label one). I only buy the brands at my local Asian store. They have a lot more variety and taste better IMO.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 5, 2005)

I loved this stuff as a kid, but realy don't eat it any more (not quite the healthiest food going ). But if you want to see someone who is a devoted ramen fan check out this site:

http://mattfischer.com/ramen/  (there's a blog for everything these days )

And for a brief history of ramen:
http://www.konzak.com/ramen/ramhist.html


----------



## Anau (Oct 5, 2005)

I put in bok choy and diced Spam.  One time I tried cracking an egg intot he hot soup then stirring it around.  It tasted pretty good.  What flavors do you usually get?  I always get the Oriental flavor then add extra garlic and ginger.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 5, 2005)

I like the creamy chicken the best; it doesn't taste as salty. Most times I just add fresh grated Parmesan to it and black pepper.


----------



## Lugaru (Oct 5, 2005)

Actually I usually skip the flavor's entirely... I have a drawer full of flavor packets since I usually use sauces or actual broth for the liquid. That also fixes the problem of them beeing too salty...

As for buying it at an asiam market I agree... I love my super 88.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 5, 2005)

We toast the noodles after breaking them up and add to curly cabbage, with sliced toasted almonds sliced green onions and use the soup base as a dressing with sesame oil and rice vinegar..yummy..Cade likes them without the broth, just mix in half of the soup base along with butter he will eat the whole package of cooked noodles like this, I like to add Chinese sliced bbq'd pork and sliced green onions and a quartered hard boiled egg and this makes a nice soup when I'm cold... kadesma


----------



## Anau (Oct 5, 2005)

I forgot they had the creamy kind.  Sometimes I skip out on the cooking part  , the noodles are good with just some of the flavoring spinkled on.


----------



## middie (Oct 5, 2005)

i love the creamy chicken
i also like oriental and pork


----------



## kgreen84084 (Oct 5, 2005)

Stir frying soft ramen noodles with cabbage, carrots, etc is Japanese yakisoba and is a wondeful dish


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 6, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> We toast the noodles after breaking them up


This is a neat idea, I've not heard of before for instant Ramen, do you do it in a fry pan/wok?


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2005)

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> This is a neat idea, I've not heard of before for instant Ramen, do you do it in a fry pan/wok?


I just put them in a fry pan and stir til I get the color I want..It really give the salad a nice flavor.
kadesma


----------



## kingfisherfd2 (Oct 6, 2005)

While I was in London I went to this place called Wagamama's.  It is great, you should try it if you get the chance.

Anyway, while eating the person across from me ordered a ramen. When it showed up it looked good.  So from that experience, I make ramen as follows

Olive oil in pot.  
Thin slices of chicken browned slightly.
Then add
snow peas
shitake mushrooms sliced
been sprouts
water chestnuts
I essentially stir fry them for a few minutes, then add some water and the flavor packet.
bring it to a boil and break up the ramen into the pot.  Add some Soy sauce and wait for the noodles to finish.  
I eat this as a soup. It is the best way I have found to eat them and it reminds me of Wagamama's and London.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 6, 2005)

hmmm vietnamense hot sauce, egg, some beef, chives, diced onion and garlic, 1 hot red pepper some pigs blood.


----------



## htc (Oct 6, 2005)

Masteraznchefj, pigs blood, good stuff! I like that in my congee. Never thought to put it into ramen though, nice idea!


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 6, 2005)

I don't have ramen very often, but I have put in sliced green onions, sesame oil, chili oil, snow pea pods, etc.  Like kadesma I have used them with cabbage, almonds, green onions, chicken, sesame seeds and a dressing to make a salad.


----------



## Marishka_20 (Oct 7, 2005)

*I Love Ramen*

I like to do many differnet things with ramen. Since my family loves ramen noodles I try to think of different things that I could add to go along with the flavor of the noodles. Sometimes I will put soy sauce with some bioled egg. Or I would use veggies and some kind of meat that would go well with the seasoning packet. Of course you would spice it to your tastes. I have used most of the flavors and they can make great recipes if mixed with the right things. Once I made some veggie eggrolls with white rice and the shrimp flavored noodles. Then I also made a soy sauce, wasabi, and chopped garlic sauce for dipping. My family loved it. So anyway, I love ramen because they can either be used as a side dish or be a part of the main meal. Try it out sometime, you might be surprised.


----------



## mish (Oct 7, 2005)

I like noodle bowls with any combo of veggies, chicken, beef, shrimp. If I use the seasoning packet, I boil the noodles in the flavored broth, and strain it out. Odd, I know, but too much salt for my taste. Here's one idea for the noodles:

*Ginger Beef Salad Noodle Bowl*

Dressing: 
2 tablespoons oil
2 tablespoons cider vinegar 
1 tablespoon sugar 
1 teaspoon finely grated ginger 
pepper, to taste

Salad: 
8 ounces cooked steak or roast beef, thinly sliced 
4 ounces vermicelli, broken into 3-inch pieces, cooked and cooled 
1 cup pea pods, halved 
1 cup shredded cabbage, red 
1/2 cup very thinly sliced carrot 
1/2 cup sliced green onions 
1 can (8 oz) sliced water chestnuts, drained

Whisk together dressing ingredients or shake in a tightly covered container. 

Combine all salad ingredients in a bowl; pour dressing over salad and toss lightly. Chill for at least an hour before serving.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 7, 2005)

Has anyone tried rice sticks/noodles?  It is my answer to the ramen noodles, they are I am not sure exactly where but oriental (possibly chinese), they are like "angel hair" tipe thin semi-transparent noodles made with rice flour.  They are wonderfully versatile and tasty, makes great stir fries with your fave veggies. I also cooked them with curry flavour and lebanese spices, they are delicious... also they are not "fried" in horrible palm oil like the ramen noodles, so also much healthier... and really they shouldn't cost so much more than ramens (here we get package of 500g noodles for about 1,30€, which is about $1,60-70?) check around the ethnic section of your local supermarket and give it a try!!


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 7, 2005)

I like the Thai 'glass' noodles, too - I'm not sure of the spelling but they are called something like Tam Woon Sen!

I use ramen noodles in stirfries - if that's all I have to hand - but I prefer Chinese egg noodles, the medium thickness ones.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 7, 2005)

When I did use ramen noodles, I always drained and rinsed them well, so I could get rid at least some of that stale palm oil taste/smell.  But here you can get decent italian pasta at very low cost, aside from the rice sticks I mentioned above, I really don't have any reason to use ramen noodles any longer!!


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 7, 2005)

We have a very large Italian community in Scotland (during the war, Italian PoWs were kept in Edinburgh Castle - many of them met local girls and stayed in Scotland after the war.  Some of my boyfriends had the very 'Scots' type of name like D'Agostino, D'Angelo, Risi, rather than MacDonald, McKenzie etc!) - this is my most favourite shop in the whole world!    I went to school with a daughter of the family...   invites to 'tea' at her home were always eagerly taken up!

http://www.valvonacrolla.co.uk/


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 7, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> We have a very large Italian community in Scotland (during the war, Italian PoWs were kept in Edinburgh Castle - many of them met local girls and stayed in Scotland after the war. Some of my boyfriends had the very 'Scots' type of name like D'Agostino, D'Angelo, Risi, rather than MacDonald, McKenzie etc!) - this is my most favourite shop in the whole world! I went to school with a daughter of the family... invites to 'tea' at her home were always eagerly taken up!
> 
> http://www.valvonacrolla.co.uk/


 
AAAAh, that explains... I always wondered what was up with the name of the certain Scottish CART racer, *Dario Franchitti* (He also hails from Edinburgh...)  thanx for a little historic lesson, Izzy!!


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 7, 2005)

Lots of wonderful Italian ice cream shops (Nardini's ices, on the West Coast of Scotland are FAMOUS!), chip shops, pizza and pasta houses...  all authentic - many of the Italians are of Neapolitan, Roman and Sicilian stock.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 7, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Lots of wonderful Italian ice cream shops (Nardini's ices, on the West Coast of Scotland are FAMOUS!), *chip shops*, pizza and pasta houses... all authentic - many of the Italians are of Neapolitan, Roman and Sicilian stock.


 
*Italian chip shop????*





  very odd but interesting... do they serve different things from the normal chippies??
Anyhow the Italian Ice Cream, or gelato is absolutely the best, I am glad you can enjoy them over there!!


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 7, 2005)

MOST of our chipshops used to be owned by Italians, now it's Chinese chippies - curry sauce with yer chips!

Have you never heard of the famous Scottish/Italian delicacy... deep fried pizza?  The cheapest, mass=produced pizza known to man, with a smear of tomato sauce, tiny amount of grated cheese - fold pizza in half.  Dip in the fish batter... put into deep fryer....  BLECH!!!

Oh and the other component in a well-balanced Scottish chip shop meal, deep fried pizza and then.....    deep fried Mars Bars - invented in Glasgow, now appearing at a Highland Gathering somewhere in the USA as 'GENUINE Scots fare'!!


----------



## mish (Oct 7, 2005)

To get back to Lugaro's topic - a thought...

Remember cup-o-noodles? Here's an experiment:

Place noodles in a soup bowl, boil water w the packet or chicken, beef or veg broth, pour over noodles & cover w a plate to cook thru. Add goodies of choice, i.e.:

tiny salad shrimp
green onions
peas & carrots
water chestnuts
shredded carrots

Personalize the dish & add shredded cooked chicken, beef, whatever you like.


----------



## mish (Oct 7, 2005)

Marishka_20 said:
			
		

> I like to do many differnet things with ramen. Since my family loves ramen noodles I try to think of different things that I could add to go along with the flavor of the noodles. Sometimes I will put soy sauce with some bioled egg. Or I would use veggies and some kind of meat that would go well with the seasoning packet. Of course you would spice it to your tastes. I have used most of the flavors and they can make great recipes if mixed with the right things. Once I made some veggie eggrolls with white rice and the shrimp flavored noodles. Then I also made a soy sauce, wasabi, and chopped garlic sauce for dipping. My family loved it. So anyway, I love ramen because they can either be used as a side dish or be a part of the main meal. Try it out sometime, you might be surprised.


 
I've added egg rolls, won tons and sometimes fried rice, put soy sauce on the noodles (instead of the packet) and have a complete dinner/dish.


----------



## Corinne (Oct 7, 2005)

*Ramen Noodles*

You're all gonna hate this one! I use less water than what's called for - just enough to cover the noodles. When they are cooked, I add the seasoning packet & a good sized pat of butter & then let it sit until the butter is melted. Then I normally eat it right out of the pot.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 7, 2005)

Nope Corrine, don't hate it, I do the same thing when I'm alone and in a hurry.  My grandson won't eat soupy soup but he gobbles up ramen this way...

kadesma


----------



## licia (Oct 8, 2005)

Since I've never eaten ramen noodles, I decided to look for some recipes.  Cooks.com has a very good sounding recipe for ramen noodle chicken salad.  I don't know if I could post it here or not, but it comes up in a search.  It looks tasty.


----------



## lindatooo (Oct 9, 2005)

Corinne said:
			
		

> You're all gonna hate this one! I use less water than what's called for - just enough to cover the noodles. When they are cooked, I add the seasoning packet & a good sized pat of butter & then let it sit until the butter is melted. Then I normally eat it right out of the pot.


 
Thank you for confessing my sin! I've done it this way for years!

Of course now Gidgett is at my side - she loves to "slurp" the noodles while she's on her hind legs! 

2


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 29, 2005)

Here is a easy recipe using ramen noodles that is one of my favorites. It is so simple and easy with minimal ingredients. Perfect for a busy night. 

Teriyaki Chicken with Spicy Noodles

4 boneless skinless chicken breast halves
Teriyaki sauce
2 (3 oz.) pkg. oriental flavor ramen noodle soup mix
2 tbsp. water
1/4 tsp. crushed red pepper flakes
2 carrots, thinly sliced diagonally
1/4 cup sliced green onions

Marinate chicken in Teriyaki sauce. Pan fry or grill chicken until cooked through. Meanwhile, in a small bowl, place 1 teaspoon seasoning from packet of 1 pkg. of ramen soup mix. Add water and crushed red pepper flakes, mix well. Set aside. Discard remaining seasoning and other seasoning packet. Place 6 cups of water in large saucepan and bring to a boil. Add noodles and carrots; boil 2-3 minutes or until noodles are tender. Drain and return to saucepan. Add seasoning mixture and green onions; toss gently. Place on serving platter. Sliced cooked chicken breasts diagonally and arrange over noodles.


----------



## mom2girls (Nov 1, 2005)

Our family loves Ramen for a quick weekend lunch.  I add soy sauce, chili sauce, garlic, pepper. And then any veggies that are around  carrots, corn, onion, peas. As well as leftover meat or seafood.  I love that I    can put so much into it and make it healthier, at least for a three year old  
                                                           mom2girls

www.heritagemakers.com/157220


----------

